# Marc Sommerfeld's new kitchen



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is not often we get a glimpse of the personal work by some of the master craftsmen. Marc Sommerfeld is busy working on his new home and was kind enough to share some photos of his new kitchen. I thought forum members would enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful! One would expect nothing less from Marc.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's great Mike.

Can any tell me what timber is used?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

My guess would be quilted western maple... WOW!!! and it would appear that he's been busy with his new "Anglemaking set"..

8pc. Anglemaking Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

regardless of what the material is and how it was shaped.. simply beautiful!!

I'm glad to see all that money I send his way is being put to good use:laugh:


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

WOW! Very nice. If I had a kitchen like that I would have to eat out all the time.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

WoW!! Can't let my wife see this, she'll be expecting her new kitchen to look that good!! Aint gonna happen! LOL That is a gorgeous kitchen!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I suspect that many people will look at those and say how nice they are and what beautiful wood was used but I bet there are only a few, many of whom are on this forum, who will look at things like the tapered curves and appreciate just how much skill was involved to build them.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Breathtakingly beautiful work. I'd love to know how many man-hours went into the design and the making of this kitchen. I'm also curious about what the backsplash is made of. It's attractive, but doesn't compete with the beauty of the wood--great choice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lex, I will see if I can find out for you.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

wow.... very nice!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

You can really tell just from looking at it how difficult it would be to make something like that with all the curves and the transitions look perfect, and the skill needed to be able to do it.

But for my wife and myself, the style of that kitchen would not fit into our home.


----------



## davewilson55 (May 25, 2012)

WOW Marc did you make the work surfaces aswell if so how?I`ve a kidney shaped vanity unit to make in a colour yours dave wilson uk


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, Marc did not make the granite counter tops. Contact a granite counter top supplier and they will be able to manufacture to the shape you desire. The high powered air routers use water to cool the diamond grit router bits and rinse away the slag. It is less expensive to go with a solid surface material but again I would contact someone who deals in these products.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Craftsmanship at its best.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Mike said:


> Lex, I will see if I can find out for you.


Thanks! It's hard to tell if it's tile or something else.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

What a very stunning kitchen! That must be a huge investment of hardwork!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lex, Marc tells me the product used for the back splash is called Granito Porcellanato; this is something Marc's wife spotted on HGTV.

James, the wood used is all birdseye maple. Marc bought 2K Bd/Ft for the kitchen and bath cabinets.

Time required for the kitchen was 80 man hours a week for 4 months.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting and making us all jealous, Mike.........LOL

That is a stunning kitchen.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Such craftsmanship takes my breath away and makes me feel very humble.


----------



## Sommerfeld-Pat (Jun 29, 2010)

*Type of wood*

I see that everybody is getting to see the beautiful work that Marc has done for his new house. I just wanted to share and maybe answer the question about the type of wood he used. This was the first time that I actually viewed the wood and it is Baltic Birch.


----------



## Sommerfeld-Pat (Jun 29, 2010)

I have to say that I am wrong about the wood that Marc used as I see after I posted that Marc has shared the kind of wood and it's Maple and not Birch.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You were half right Pat, all visible wood is birdseye maple and the hidden cabinet construction is Baltic birch.

Note: Pat is the office manager at Sommerfeld Tools.


----------



## CGM0427 (May 27, 2012)

*Love IT!!*

I love the look of the BEM!!!! I am now looking at using some curly for other boxes. You have done some awesome and very talented woodworking. You have raised the bar for any forum...

I appreciate you sharing your wood working story,,, You did "Alright" to Mike" for posting the pics.....LOL

Chris
:agree::haha:


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I'm going to be the odd one out here and say that the kitchen looks very 'kitch'. Not sure this expression is known over there?

Having said that, there's no doubt that the actual craftsmanship is superb and the attention to detail has left no stone unturned. Probably the best way to demonstrate a new line of router bits.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hilton, Marc's house is in California... a different lifestyle and many unique designs.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

The beauty of wood is breath taking. I can not imagine the countless hours that went into the design and then the making of a dream become reality!


----------



## Bill7255 (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful, I am also making cabinets for a new house and I am using Marc's tongue and groove. Mine will be nice, but no where near the complexity of those.


----------



## Atrom (Mar 24, 2013)

That's a master piece! Definitely says it's a woodworkers kitchen.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike 
thanks for the pictures, just when I think I am learning about woodworking artist like Marc show me I still have a lot to learn. I have learn a lot from Marc and his products.
Really wish he make more video,s john


----------



## TinyTiger (Mar 9, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I suspect that many people will look at those and say how nice they are and what beautiful wood was used but I bet there are only a few, many of whom are on this forum, who will look at things like the tapered curves and appreciate just how much skill was involved to build them.


I was thinking the same thing Chuck. I looked at those curves and asked HOW in the world did he do that and make them look that beautiful?


----------

